# Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2010 Expecting Mummies/Mommies



## Wobbles

Be interesting to see over time :happydance:

If you are not pregnant & still have time for a 2010 bump or have not yet been able to find out the sex but are due in 2010 do not vote - You will not be able to vote later on!

I have put this poll in the 2nd trimester due to genders usually being found out around 16-20 weeks.

:D

New polls will be added for different years as time goes on

x

*Previous years:*

Poll: Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2009 Expecting Mummies


----------



## RaeEW89

Little blue bump for me!


----------



## BertieBones

Blue bump for me too!


----------



## Try Rocking

Pink bump for me!!


----------



## Eve

PINK bump for me!! :D


----------



## apple84

*I can't wait for my January boy!*


----------



## lalalen

I'm having a BOY!


----------



## Ell87

Pink for me :)


----------



## emalou90

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

:D


----------



## Mitsuko

*Team blue!*


----------



## ShellysBelly

An Ickle Fella!

Kicking the crap outta me right now!


----------



## Hstormwolf

Boy :D


----------



## Sekhmet

:pink: :happydance:


----------



## JessdueJan

:blue: Blue Bump for me  :happydance:


----------



## pebbles10

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: were having a girl


----------



## Beautywithin

Blue bump for me !


----------



## spritey

A little boy for me.


----------



## claireyfairy

Blue bump here (found out today yayyyyy!!!)


----------



## 1stBump_27

:pink: for me :happydance:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

we have a blue bump!:blue: due January 24th 2010. :cloud9:


----------



## Stinkyloo

Blue bump - due New Year's Day!


----------



## mrskx0x0

I am strawberry flavoured on the inside!


----------



## cutie4evr01

I am on team pink!!! Due Jan. 5, 2010. :)


----------



## Tyianna-j

On Team PINK here....due end of Jan 2010


----------



## BBonBoard

Precious Pink Bump for me, due Jan. 15.


----------



## rachyh1990

Its a Little Girl for me :D


----------



## Dekaky

Pink for me - due January 1!


----------



## MummyCarly

Team PINK for me :)


----------



## mrsadair

blue bump for me... i'm due at the beginning of 2010 so i could possibly pop in 2009


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Found out today on team  !
x*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

team blue :D, seem to be loads of lil boys due


----------



## hayley x

PINK for me :D xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

*Blue* bump for me! Again hehe


----------



## MomtoSpike

Blue for me :)


----------



## Barneyboo

:cloud9::pink::pink::pink::pink: Pink for me whoop whoop!!!! x x x x


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Blue Bump for me!!! YAY.... :happydance:


----------



## MsBanani

Team Pink - Due January 14th <3


----------



## danniemum2be

just found out im on TEAM PINK :pink::pink: :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sweetie_c

Team Pink :pink::pink::pink: woo hoo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Maybe PINK for me but need confirmation at 20 week scan! Sonographer couldn't find signs of boy at gender scan and thought she saw lines of female genatalia but not 100% sure!


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh bugger I pressed pink by mistake - also you cant vote twice??? I have really arsed the poll up now havent i eekkkkkkkkkkkk

Can someone take one off pink and add two to blue please haha (ok ok its all true what they say about Essex girls)


----------



## new mummy h

PINK for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Pingu

Team* yellow *for me!


----------



## buttons1

Team :yellow: for me


----------



## kim88

team blue :D


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

TeamYELLOW for me


----------



## babybaillie

Pink bump here


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Baby blue for me :D:D

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1.png 

https://www.alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/8/835158.png

~Bump Buddies with Jox~ :flower: ~Mama's little man due 24/1/10~ :blue:


----------



## Newtothis

We're on Team Pink!!!


----------



## gemini9961

Team :yellow: for me.


----------



## Jox

Have now officially put my vote in for YELLOW!!!! Had my scan this morning and still on team Yellow!!!! Woohoo!!!

xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

Had my scan on Tues 15th and we have a blue bump :) <3


----------



## memysonand3

im having three little girls =)


----------



## dougie

blue bump for me!!


----------



## twiggy56

Had my scan and im proudly on team......*PINK*!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## SilverP

Team pink!


----------



## sarah_dale87

i have a little pink one!


----------



## Jacey

Pink bub for me x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Boy for me :) xx


----------



## smartie

I'm on team YELLOW :thumbup:


----------



## shanshan2

real real shock but soooooooooo loveing my BLUE BUMP xx


----------



## glong88

Blue!!


----------



## jackie.d

ohhhh i want to know :hissy: but dh wont let me find out! :trouble:


----------



## Bexbex999

Found out yesterday we are pink!


----------



## ripzip

Had our 20 week scan yesterday and we're having a boy!! :blue::happydance:


----------



## twinklestar

TEAM BLUE WOOOOOOO :baby:


----------



## Helabela

Its a pink 1!


----------



## Jadey121

Blue for me


----------



## teal

Team Blue :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Whenever i seem to look at this people say blue and theres more pink added lol :wacko: it might just be my dodgy eye sight :haha:


----------



## Su11

Blue for us too :cloud9:

:flower:


----------



## Kel127

Team BLUE for me!!!!


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm having a boy! We're amazed. We thought my partner only had girls - he has three already.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its equal now 74 girlies 74 boys :) 
hehe x


----------



## MiissDior

Team Blue for Me!!xx


----------



## aflight84

So excited to tell you all i'm TEAM PINK!!!!


----------



## blaze777

Team yellow for me :)


----------



## fordy

blue for us!!! yahhhhhhh just a silly question.....theres blue,pink,yellow and N/A what the heck would be N/A???


----------



## digs

Wow 77 boy and 77 girls! They say nature balances itself but that is amazing! I'm on team yellow!


----------



## Becyboo__x

fordy said:


> blue for us!!! yahhhhhhh just a silly question.....theres blue,pink,yellow and N/A what the heck would be N/A???

I thought that.. i think people who didnt know what they was having voted N/A and didnt realise they couldnt vote again later or they just voted when they didnt know which is abit silly lol probs shouldnt be an option to put N/A :haha: nevermind ayy :)!
x


----------



## fordy

Becyboo__x said:


> fordy said:
> 
> 
> blue for us!!! yahhhhhhh just a silly question.....theres blue,pink,yellow and N/A what the heck would be N/A???
> 
> I thought that.. i think people who didnt know what they was having voted N/A and didnt realise they couldnt vote again later or they just voted when they didnt know which is abit silly lol probs shouldnt be an option to put N/A :haha: nevermind ayy :)!
> xClick to expand...

isnt that what team yellow is?? lol!! or not maybe we all shoulda click N/A as it might stand for NOT ALIEN lmao!!!


----------



## mummy0704

blue for me x x


----------



## Becyboo__x

fordy said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fordy said:
> 
> 
> blue for us!!! yahhhhhhh just a silly question.....theres blue,pink,yellow and N/A what the heck would be N/A???
> 
> I thought that.. i think people who didnt know what they was having voted N/A and didnt realise they couldnt vote again later or they just voted when they didnt know which is abit silly lol probs shouldnt be an option to put N/A :haha: nevermind ayy :)!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> isnt that what team yellow is?? lol!! or not maybe we all shoulda click N/A as it might stand for NOT ALIEN lmao!!!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Just found out I'm team blue too!!!!:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## Kerrie-x

team pink x


----------



## girl friday

I'm on team :blue: !!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Keeps going even :haha: :D!

i now keep wondering what all the yellows will turn out to be :)
x


----------



## britneysbitch

I have a BLUE bump!


----------



## MAMALEANA

We are having a girl in February 2010:flower:


----------



## OULINA

i am still in shock !!! we are having a ............"girl"
finally some pink in the family!!!:happydance:


----------



## jbbean

team blue!! Xx


----------



## trashit

blue blue!!


----------



## sb786

Pink for me too!!!:cloud9:


----------



## bluecathy1978

Come on team yellow!!!!

This is my last (planned) pregnancy so we will not be finding out. I want a lovely suprise after all that hard work :)

What a lot of girls there are though. Hope one is coming my way :)


----------



## Jess_1990

im on team yellow at the moment im 19 weeks and have my 20wk scan next thursday im in a catch 22 tho, my fiance doesnt want to find out the sex but i do. In a way i would like the suprise but i reli wanna go out n buy pink or blue, any1 else in the same situation?? any suggestions??:wacko::shrug:


----------



## Vega80

It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i feel it is a blue bump but we find out on sunday!! Cant wait!!

My family think its a pink bump due to the fact i still have morning sickness and have very bad heartburn. But old wives tales are never accurate, although neither is a mothers intuition lol


----------



## surprisemummy

team blue!! over the moon :D


----------



## bexie1985

BLUE bump for me,yay!! So pleased!!


----------



## alibaba24

*pink bump for me !*


----------



## Tesharika

Team Yellow- I would love to know the gender but you have to pay to find out here, and I think the money would be better spent on things for the baby...


----------



## Jenni1991

Team pink for my bump!


----------



## Louise N

Team Pink for me :pink:

I had a feeling very early on that I was having a girl, mothers intuition or just a coinsidence?!


----------



## juiceashnme

We are having a girl!! Yeah!!!  :kiss: :cloud9: :pink:


----------



## gemini xo

I shall be letting you all know this time tomorrow, yippeeee! :happydance:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Guess \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## gills8752

Its a girl!!


----------



## rwhite

:blue: Team Blue!! :blue:


----------



## Hazel28

Team Blue!!!


----------



## Seity

It's a BOY! Team Blue!! https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/bluestork.gif


----------



## Shelby2007

:pink: for me!!


----------



## N474lie

A little girly pink girl!!lol. 

Yay cant wait!!


----------



## saffy1978

Sticking to yellow! So excited bout it being a surprise! :)


----------



## ashleyalove

Pink bump for me!!!!


----------



## Lauraxo

Found out yesterday I'm team blue :blue: Thought that all along!


----------



## Onyxandra

Team Pink :cloud9: woohoo!


----------



## lolly dolly

im blue due 16 march 2010 yippeeeee!


----------



## jentomo

we are having a baby boy


----------



## Rozie_1985

*team blue for us!! So happy!! *


----------



## meandmyfive

i am getting a :blue: :baby:


----------



## sammy_jane

HI IVE JUST HAD MY 4D SCAN TODAY AND IM HAVING A BOYYYYYYYY:happydance::happydance:


----------



## rache22

Team Pink.. yay


----------



## filmgirl

Blue bump for me. Due in march:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.W

We're having a boy!!


----------



## Lottie'sMum

PINK for me! YAY:cloud9:


----------



## CocoaOne

Pink for me too! Yay!!!!!


----------



## RSbabe

Team :blue: for me due end of March 2010 :happydance:


----------



## LSU25

Team blue for us


----------



## mandzzzz

Team pink wooop


----------



## distantsun

Just found out ~Yesterday I'm on team Blue !!!!

:blue:


----------



## &#9825;Newt&#9825;

*TEAM PINK* :) we found out today at our 20 week scan. So we have 1 boy and will have 4 girls LOL!!! DH & son are out numbered even the dog is a girl :haha:


----------



## sammy_jane

&#9825;Newt&#9825;;3601456 said:

> *TEAM PINK* :) we found out today at our 20 week scan. So we have 1 boy and will have 4 girls LOL!!! DH & son are out numbered even the dog is a girl :haha:

congrats hun xxxxxxxxxxx i have 3 boys and expecting my 4th boy xxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

Well if this isn't an obvious blue... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







jr5winky.JPG
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Becyboo__x

2ndHeartbeat said:


> Well if this isn't an obvious blue... :haha:

Heehee!! i wish i had a scan shot like that! they said mines defo a boy though but im going for 4d scan and going to make sure 4th december lol 

congrats :) x


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

Thanks... grats to you too on the boy... I sorta wanted a girl but I find I'm excited for a boy anyway lol :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks :)
Yeah i was convinced i was having a girl and think i had my heart set on one looking at little dresses and stuff lol :blush: but i had a feeling was having a boy and after i found out was shocked but im over the moon now :) xx


----------



## Kelz22

I have a blue bump :) Hes due on the 9th March.xx


----------



## LogansMama

I am blue! Found out at my 16 week scan on Tuesday! :) Due May 1st!


----------



## mrsaligee

I am on team pink! She had her bum up in the air for all to see, the little minx! Started out wanting a boy, then before the scan thought of missing out on girly shops with daughter, now that's going to be possible!

Mrsaligee


----------



## mrsaligee

mrsaligee said:


> I am on team pink! She had her bum up in the air for all to see, the little minx! Started out wanting a boy, then before the scan thought of missing out on girly shops with daughter, now that's going to be possible!
> 
> Mrsaligee

Due 6th March by the way ...


----------



## heather118

Im on team blue.
Found out today at my 22 week scan


----------



## broodylocket

im on team blue!


----------



## Ginaerhol

im on team pink just found out this morning at my 20 week scan :D xx


----------



## lucylou99

im on team pink too!!! cant wait for little Rose to arrive!
xx


----------



## JemmaD

Team PINK:pink:


----------



## Karlielkc

Team Pink - Due april 15th xx


----------



## shamrockerjo

Team pink here! Our baby girl is due on the first of April. :D


----------



## cymrucath

Team pink, due on April 7th. Have not told anyone in the family though and intend to keep it that way. I am sooooooooo tempted to and both me and DH are really excited. Felt sure I was having a boy but sonographer said she was almost certain it was a girl!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there, team pink! We had a CVS to look at baby's chromosomes for a medical reason, and found out on Tuesday. We're tickled pink 
We are NOT telling anyone though, it is our little secret until baby comes out!!!
CJ


----------



## Terrilea

Found out today we're on team PINK!!!!!! Soooooo happy can't wait for her to arrive xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cbear

Another pink one over here:wave:


----------



## SarahSkasUK

We are expecting a baby boy! :happydance::blue:


----------



## SiobhanBolt

wow that is very neat to see the numbers are fairly even!


----------



## XxxIM08-09xxX

We just found out on Sunday 29/11 - we are Team Pink :o)


----------



## gypcienix

Team Blue for us!


----------



## graciebaby

Team pink here!! We are just winning!


----------



## jaccib

STILL got 2 weeks till can find out!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Bump

My tummy is filled with pink glitter!
xx


----------



## Indy Princess

Little Boy in here!


----------



## JIGGY

*team blue *


----------



## summerarmahni

Blue bump february 2010 :kiss:


----------



## kimmyjane84

We're Team Yellow at the moment, but got our Anomaly Scan on Friday, so will update you all then :) x


----------



## Tasha360

Team pink for me!! xxxx


----------



## shawnie

team pink for us :pink:


----------



## tinamo

The technician saw a girl, but when the doctor came in 20 minutes later he (and she, and I) saw a weiner dangling. Surprise!:winkwink:


----------



## rwhite

tinamo said:


> The technician saw a girl, but when the doctor came in 20 minutes later he (and she, and I) saw a weiner dangling. Surprise!:winkwink:

:rofl: Lucky you spotted that when you did! x


----------



## Cobo76

We are staying on team YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cinnamum

yellow xxx


----------



## Jox

wow...just thought i would see how this is going and cant believe that as of today there is equal number of Blues and Pinks. Just shows that it is 50/50!!!

Im still Team Yellow!!!

xxx


----------



## modo

I am having a boy! I also noticed that after I voted the number of girls and boys have become equal at 164 votes for each :)


----------



## NYCBride

team blue for me...

although will need to get confirmation at my 20 week scan, but sonographer pretty confident at 14 weeks she knows, even showed me the meat and two veg xx


----------



## kimmyjane84

We're team PINK :)

Had our scan yesterday and the sonographer says in her opinion it's a girl :) With Harry, we could clearly tell it was a boy when they scanned down between the legs, but this time you could tell there wasn't anything there...

Looks like I've tipped the balance back to 50/50 with 165 on team blue and 165 on team pink :)


----------



## Heidi

feels like i've waited so long to vote in this poll! I will hopefully be finding out tomorrow :)


----------



## expectingmay6

find out on wednesday 16/12/09 :D cnt w8 !!


----------



## Zebra Stars

yellow at thee moment


----------



## Heidi

found out today we're on team pink :)


----------



## BlondieLox7

Pink!!!!! We are having a baby girl, I'm so happy!! : )


----------



## emera35

Found out today, we are on team blue!

So thrilled to be having a boy :)


----------



## Mrs A

Team BLUE for me:)


----------



## jaccib

Oh I wanna know NOW....gotta wait till friday!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## bobobaby

Team PINK!! So excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss-Boo

Team Pink!


----------



## jaccib

:blue: FOR US!! Just back from scan!!!!


----------



## Cerellia

:blue: as far as one can tell by now. I have been predicting this, though I would be happy either way :flower:


----------



## xminimotox

Team Blue! :D x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wow lots of boys lately wheres the girlies they need to catch up :winkwink:
x


----------



## poppykat

Another blue bump here! x


----------



## lucyaliceann

i think my little boy will like football... either that or kickboxing... lol


----------



## rwhite

Look at the boys go, wowee :lol: Go team blue :blue: x


----------



## bexxie

WAS NOT GOING TO FIND OUT:wacko:

Here goes............................................................................Team BLUE OH MY GOD WHAT A SHOCK! Over the moon as have two girlies.
xx


----------



## MartaMi

Team Blue:happydance:


----------



## Taurustot09

Team PINK for me!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Beltane

Go Blue!!!


----------



## Natnee

Wow I can finally vote on here! Team PINK for me!


----------



## KatyS1981

Just found out - its a little boy!!!


----------



## malpal

a huge pink twin bump for me!!! 
2 girlies on the way xx


----------



## EmMill

*TEAM BLUE ! *


----------



## chubbin

Team blue wooo hooo xx


----------



## OmiOmen

:blue: Blue! :blue:


----------



## Shady_R

Team pink for me yay.


----------



## Kitty23

hoorah! 

Team Pink! :pink:

And 

Team Blue! :blue:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nearly 200 blues *


----------



## sabriena

I'm on team blue as well! :D


----------



## msp_teen

Team blue!!


----------



## Missy86

Team blue


----------



## Katherine

What is team yellow????


----------



## kimmyjane84

Team yellow (I think...) is for the people who have either not been able to find out the sex of their baby or haven't wanted to find out the sex of their baby.


----------



## Zoodle

Team Yellow... well at the moment, i might change my mind when i get the chance!


----------



## Hopeful3

Well after being totally convinced we were expecting a girl and referrring to my bump as she, we're now looking forward to the arrival of a baby boy :happydance: I cant wait to meet him and although it isn't that long to wait it feels like ages away. :dance: :cloud9:


----------



## dmn1156

i just found out after choosing boys names im on team pink lol soo excited too


----------



## april baby

blue bump no 3 for me!!!


----------



## simplyamazed

Just found out today we're on team pink. We had a good idea, and we're really happy.:cloud9:


----------



## LG1385

We're not going to find out, but I have a feeling it is a girl, but maybe I'm just thinking that because I REALLY want a boy...?


----------



## Kelly s

Just found out today that my bump is blue, my 3rd child but 2nd boy, am so happy


----------



## HollyGolitely

Found out today... PINK!! At least, I think... the perinatologist said he was fairly confident we could start color-appropriate decorating. I'm so thrilled, can't wipe the grin off my face. My OH was predicting a boy, but, oh well... he'll just have to get used to the idea of being wrapped around our little girl's finger. :)


----------



## Katherine

Just had a scan today at week 14. We saw it's little part, and doctor said to be 80% sure we are in the blue team!


----------



## MrsJaredLeto

PINK BUMP!! :)

Lauren & bump (Imogen)

XX


----------



## mommy-in-june

Just discovered on 1/8 to be a sweet little BLUE bump! :)


----------



## Mum2b2alilboy

im new at all this ... im havin a baby boy im 26 weeks preg


----------



## LG1385

I'm also trying not to listen to the Old Wives' Tales (because everything points to girl so far!) I envy you women who know you're having a boy! Haha!


----------



## Scampie

Team blue! My son is so happy :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Team Pink!!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Team Blue


----------



## shell74

I'm team pink my dd is thrilled as she already has 4 brothers x x


----------



## Kelly s

blue for me too


----------



## Wish4another

:pink: I just found out today that i'm team pink!!! Couldn't be happier, and DS is pleased too!!! :cloud9:


----------



## catfromaus

I have a yellow bump!

Cat
xxx


----------



## chrisymills08

my bump is pink to the joy ofher sister, 2 boys 2 girls now so we're even at last.


----------



## chrisymills08

wanted to change font colour for my baby girl


----------



## chrisymills08

chrisymills08 said:


> wanted to change font colour for my baby girl

why has it not changed lol :wacko:t


----------



## poppykat

Can you change me from blue to pink please!


----------



## MrsVenn

Pink bump for me :)


----------



## Heidi84

blue bump for me!


----------



## andresmummy

On team BOY!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!:baby:


----------



## chazzette

we found out today that we are on the pink team :)


----------



## lspeer

team blue is winning for now... is team pink going to catch up with us?


----------



## karamel

Team pink!!


----------



## mememe84

pink bump for me x


----------



## kaaty

I am on team pink!


----------



## tonyamanda

TEAM PINK!!!!!! FOR ME!!! :happydance::happydance::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## bbyno1

blue bump for me!x


----------



## Dabkirsty

pink bump for me xx


----------



## Windmills

:pink:


----------



## Jake_1

:pink: for me and on :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

:blue: :haha: x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Team blue for me :blue:


----------



## niffster

Team yellow for me, I want my husband to tell me what we have when junior is born as he will be the first to see (Apart from MW but she doesn't count!).


----------



## Charlieblue

Team Pink for me. xxx


----------



## jellytot444

i have a blue bump!x


----------



## scrummy mummy

:pink: for me :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## BabyL0Ve

Yellow. We wanna do it the old fashioned way ;)


----------



## sore-boobs

Team pink for me :pink:


----------



## lilo55

will be able to vote in 2 weeks and 3 days, hopefully finding out the gender on the 25th of Feb. only 14 weeks now. don't care, as long as the little one is healthy!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Team pink!


----------



## mikababy

Ecstatic to be having a lovely little girl. Can't wait!


----------



## E&L's mummy

another :pink: for us...that makes 3 lol


----------



## sarah0108

blue :)


----------



## venusrockstar

Found out today that we're on team :pink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumble-bee

Yesterday we found out we are having a girl! :pink::happydance:


----------



## 060609

Just found out today that we're on team :blue:!!! :wohoo:


----------



## em1101

im having a boy so blue bumps for me x


----------



## zolwis

I'm on Pink!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## dizzy65

we are not findin out the sex tell its born ;)


----------



## cbmommy

Team blue!!


----------



## westbrja

Just found out today!


----------



## lilo55

Our next appointment on the 25th, i will then be 16 weeks, HOPEFULLY we will be able to see the gender then! cannot wait!!!!

congrats to all that know already!


----------



## nicholatmn

Team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## rattlegirl28

I'm having a daughter, woohoo!


----------



## emsiee

Team pink for us!! :happydance:


----------



## lioness168

:pink: we are having a beautiful little girl :pink:


----------



## Janny Wanny

is team yellow the i dont know one???


----------



## xprincessx

Team yellow for me :)


----------



## ellienellie

Lady at scan said my LO appears to be a girl. If not we're stuffed - painted the nursery lilac and pink! lol

Hubby says it'll probably be a boy just to spite us ;)


----------



## LilMissLuna

I am expecting my second boy, I'm gonna be in a house FULL of them! And I already hate the sunday and wednesday footie matches I have to sit through every week!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

:pink: another little girl:)


----------



## kmac625

Janny Wanny said:


> is team yellow the i dont know one???

Team yellow is for people who aren't finding out the gender and are waiting until baby arrives for the surprise.


----------



## SKATERBUN

whats a yellow bump?? have i missed something


----------



## SKATERBUN

oh yes its i dont know, so then whats n/a?


----------



## Hayley90

ive got a blue bump :) strange how its equal on pink & blue!!! i expected a slight difference, not exactly 50/50!!!! x


----------



## MrsSunshine

:yellow: for us - we want to wait for the surprise! 

Due in June!


----------



## ohmybabybump.

it's a GIRL!!!! :)


----------



## Mind_the_Bump

Am Team blue my baby boy due in june 210

My scan is my avator if u wanna look he looks like a alien lol :)


----------



## popp

its a girl xxxxx


----------



## suzanne0402

blue for me for the second time lol


----------



## lorismith88

just found out im having a boy!!!!!


soooooo happy!!!

xx


----------



## LorettaClaire

pink for me! x x


----------



## kmac625

Found out today we're on team pink!


----------



## Odd Socks

team pink! :)
xx


----------



## little_e

team pink due on 2nd July 2010 :D


----------



## bizzylizzy

pink bump for me:happydance:


----------



## bunnyg82

We found out we're having a boy! So excited :) x


----------



## wannabemamma

Little girl for me!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm on team Blue...again!!! x


----------



## Lena

Team blue for me! Yayy! Its odd as well, because i have 5 other pregnant friends at the moment and they're all having boys as well! Least my little guy will have loads of friends.


----------



## Happy Hudson

Team Pink for us. Can not wait until July to meet her. x :cloud9:


----------



## rai

We're keeping it a surprise. Team YELLOW!!!! Go, Go..

Of course, hubby thinks he's on Team Blue. :haha:


----------



## _Hope_

BOTH!! TWINS :baby::baby: team Blue and team Pink!! xx


----------



## Smith925

Team Blue for us...and couldn't be happier!!


----------



## _meandbaby

:cloud9::baby: *Team Pink!* :baby::cloud9:


----------



## sparklymoo

I have a blue bump, but feeling quite down as me and my partner were desperate for a girl :( Fell really ungrateful as i am lucky to have a baby at all!


----------



## Lena

I can't believe how even the results are now. Exactly equal. 325 pink, 325 blue! Seems bizzarre especially since 4 of my friends are pregnant at the moment and we're all having boys!


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

Team PINK :D havin a baby girl july 21st 2010 x


----------



## Carley22

wow the results are soooo close..... thats mad!!!

team yellow all the way!!


----------



## Cat lady

Team blue! So excited!
xxx


----------



## philly1982

team blue for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dbaby129

I am having a pink bump...woot woot


----------



## AndreaVX

Team Blue for me and i'm due the 30th of june :)


----------



## Magik204

team pink for us from out from amnio well excited xxxxxxxxx bring on august xx


----------



## duebabyno1

didn't find out but can't wait to know!!


----------



## bbyno1

team bluee:Dx


----------



## clairebear

Team Yellow! :D x x


----------



## tiggerlix

team pink for me!!!


----------



## AngelzTears

I'm team Pink, and pretty happy about it! haha :happydance:


----------



## Zebra Stars

blue bump


----------



## rainbows_x

Pink for me :)


----------



## delmeg10

Team blue... again! Lol... :)


----------



## Delamere19

I find out on Monday and I cant wait! I think its a boy but my OH thinks it is a girl. One of us is right anyway!!


----------



## babydeabreu

team blue for us :) xx


----------



## sjminimac

Team Blue for meeeeee! :)


----------



## jaye944

do I want a boy, hell yes,
have I expressed a preferance to anyone other than this website

of course not !

but we have both agreed not to want to know !


----------



## babydeabreu

team blue :)


----------



## aob1013

Blue for me! Seems like the blue and pink are not far off from each other!


----------



## Drazic<3

I never posted here! Team pink :D


----------



## bethx

having a little baby girl :D


----------



## benandbean

Team Blue!!!


----------



## kessutripp

pink


----------



## Delamere19

I am team blue!! Cant wait!


----------



## JASMAK

Pink!!!


----------



## Daisybell

Team Blue for us  :happydance:


----------



## isolabella

Team pink for us


----------



## Louise3512uk

Team pink for me! Boys and girls are even Stevens at the mo!!


----------



## elfie

its a pink for me!


----------



## LadyMaMa

Its a boy for me!!!

No doubt about it.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=76769&stc=1&d=1271799221

Now the girls and boys are even - 365 to 365!!!!


----------



## Piperette

Little boy for us. :blue:


----------



## lkb21

Team Pink for me!!!!

September Girl! :) xx


----------



## rach247

Team :pink: for me too


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*Wee prince for me due Sep x*


----------



## ttc_lolly

team :pink: for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

:pink:


----------



## localgoddess

Pink


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Team Pink!!!!


----------



## michelle&neo

little boy for meblue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: xx


----------



## StarLightxx

I'm having a little boy :blue: :blue: :blue:

:happydance:


----------



## ika

376/377 it couldn't get much closer!! I'm dying to know what mine is, but will hold firm on team yellow! :thumbup:


----------



## TeresaG

Yellow for me. We had the 20 week scan two weeks ago and chose not to find out.


----------



## LouLou1926

Team Yellow here!


----------



## becs0375

:pink: :pink: team pink for us!!


----------



## Shwhattam+1

Team Blue for us!!!!


----------



## drea2904

Team :blue: for us again!!!


----------



## sevilla24

IT'S A GIRL FOR ME!

I am 19 weeks today - and I still don't think I am big enough to post on the "BUMPS" thread with a pic yet BUT I can post here finally!!!!

TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!:pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Sarahkka

Little boy blue number two on the way! :)


----------



## the_hug

Found out last Wednesday that we are having another boy :cloud9:


----------



## Wanta2010baby

We found out today we are having a baby girl :)


----------



## KiansMummy

Im on team blue :) x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

:yellow: Team Yellow :yellow: all the way for us :winkwink:


----------



## j.e.reynoso

Blue baby boy all the way!!


----------



## tashaclaire

Team Blue! Beautiful baby boy due 21.08.10! Can't wait!


----------



## WantaBelly

Blue, Blue, Blue!!!!

So EXCITED!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

team blue


----------



## DJBSCANNON

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: woo hoo so happy :happydance:


----------



## missmisty4

TEAM PINK! :pink:


----------



## FierceAngel

blue bump here xxxxxxx


----------



## xprincessx

Im team yellow now as bubs had its legs crossed lol x


----------



## sciencemum

I'm team Pink!!!:cloud9:


----------



## starsunshine

blue bump for me yippeee


----------



## bubbles

Pink for me :pink:


----------



## Jox

Oh no....i cant put my blue bump in....onto my second baby of 2010 so Kasper had my vote. Blue bump for me anyway xxx


----------



## bolton_smiler

Pink 4 me xxx:happydance:


----------



## bolton_smiler

sciencemum said:


> I'm team Pink!!!:cloud9:

im due sept 18th team pink x


----------



## BabyShoes

Team blue


----------



## mrs martin

Team pink for me


----------



## KiansMummy

So many on team blue lol xx


----------



## Jadelm

Yay team pink :)


----------



## lilbumpblue

Team Blue all the way!!


----------



## Nini868

Team blue for me..!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Team blue for me xxx


----------



## cdj1

:blue:!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant wait to meet my little prince!!!:cloud9:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> :blue:!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cant wait to meet my little prince!!!:cloud9:

Aaaahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa I knew I'd find you on here, lol, I wont say nothing on FB, that is fantastic news hun, any news??? Any piccies??? xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

team yellow for us, out of choice :thumbup:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Team pink, wooo hooo!! xx


----------



## Agiboma

so happy about my little prince:happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

I'm on team :pink: !!! :D xxxxx


----------



## xprincessx

Found out today i'm on team :blue: x x


----------



## EmandBub

Omggg!! CONGRATS Janet! I was sure you were having a girl :rofl: xxxx


----------



## xprincessx

i was too for the first 20 weeks but at the anomoly scan the body shape just didn't look feminine to me and i was almost sure i saw a willy lol guess i was right x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: aww! Congrats hon! :D xxx


----------



## MrsO13

On Team :blue: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## going_crazy

I'm on team :pink: (for the fourth time!!) :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on team :pink:!! x


----------



## donnaw25

Pink bump here!


----------



## trumpetbum

Blue :)


----------



## stacey01

pink bump here :happydance:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

as of today.... IT'S PINK!!! :D:D:D

Éabha Grace - dd 4th December 2010


----------



## MadamRose

:pink: for me


----------



## laura6914

:blue: for me. had my scan on Friday and my little prince is perfect. :happydance:

Congrates to everyone else. 

xxx


----------



## sassandspice

Just found out pink bump for me!


----------



## lushious09

we found out today were having a little boy!! :D


----------



## ravenmel

We found out early our bump is pink.


----------



## Ashley987

Pink for m :D x


----------



## Mrs Holmesy

Found out today its pink!! Absolutely delighted x


----------



## ms_molex

Im having a boy!!!!


----------



## krissy1984

I'm having a little baby boy! Cannot wait to have a son! :happydance:


----------



## Elphaba

Team Blue!


----------



## hotmum2b

Its a PINK bump for me xx


----------



## DivaSatanica

Team Yellow, by choice


----------



## Agiboma

team blue


----------



## Tulip

Team blue for me too! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbel

i am having a girl :) cant wait to meet my little princess


----------



## MommyKC

I just found out today we're expecting a little :pink: bump!!! I'm totally surprised - I was so sure this one was a boy! But I couldnt be happier!!!! :yipee:


----------



## SophiasMummy

pink for me


----------



## Becky10

Blue bump for me!


----------



## scorpiodragon

I can finally say after our private scan we are having a little GIRL! We are so excited!


----------



## GossipGirly

pink for me x


----------



## Midnight_Moon

blue for us!! :)


----------



## shyfox1988

*its a girl for me*


----------



## RileysMummy

According to 16 wk scan yday PINK :)
x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Pink for us... cant wait to meet little Katie Marie :D


----------



## iow_bird

Team Pink!!


----------



## crazylilminx

blue bump for me too !!


----------



## sam78

Team Blue for me!


----------



## Kerrieann

Blue bump for me!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

blue!!


----------



## lushious09

were having a boy and hes due 13th of oct ^_^ xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

am having a boy due 31st october xx


----------



## vaniilla

little boy for me :flower:


----------



## Mrs. October

Team Pink for me - we were supposed to stay on Team Yellow but hubby just couldn't wait to find out...lol.


----------



## devonangel

team blue for me :happydance:


----------



## quaizer

:kiss: Baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## Murphy98

Team Blue! What en experience :flower:
 



Attached Files:







BabyPicture June 18 II.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xkirstyx

team pink for me :D


----------



## zimsha

what is yellow? both?


----------



## RachelRae

zimsha said:


> what is yellow? both?

Yellow is not knowing the gender until the baby's born.


----------



## frsttimemommy

Team Bluee!! :)
so excited about it too. little Trystin Michael :)


----------



## Sherri81

We're on team pink!! And so excited!


----------



## beanz

I'm team Yellow.


----------



## Jayde1991

Team pink


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pink for me! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

So excited, found out today that we are team *PINK!*....:cloud9:


----------



## mommymillard

Team Blue! :)


----------



## k1w1 baby

Team *BLUE!!*:flower:


----------



## millsbm89

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev276pp___.png" alt="pregnancy due date" border="0" /></a>



WE ARE HAVING A GIRL AND WE ARE NAMING HER AVA MARIE I AM 26 WEEKS AND 2 DAYS AND CANT WAIT TO MEET THE ANGEL


----------



## emmi26

blue little boy for me !!


----------



## SilasLove

We are having a girl! :pink:


----------



## niccola27

We're having a little Girl


----------



## ducky1502

:blue:


----------



## RachelRae

We're having a baby boy! :flower:
:blue:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Team blue :)


----------



## Jenna700

just found out today......a little girl.....team pink :)


----------



## anna matronic

Found out today. Team :blue:


----------



## vinteenage

Team blue!


----------



## sharmaine1234

cant vote!!! im pregnant with twins and having a boy and a girl! so im team purple i guess! haha!


----------



## Kerry.

Had 20 week scan today... I'm on *Team Blue*!!!!!


----------



## wantababybump

Girl :)


----------



## crythreetears

I'm on team blue


----------



## SwissMiss

Found out last wk by accident GRRRRRRRRRRR! (wanted to stay team yellow... :blush:) But we're TEAM BLUE!! :happydance: 
xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

TEAM *PINK!* had it confirmed today!


----------



## Ginger1

Team Blue!!:happydance:


----------



## Piebear2901

Team pink! We got our girl! Little Hannah Grace. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

Piebear that's a gorgeous name!! 

I had a private gender scan yesterday! Team :pink:!! :happydance:


----------



## RileysMummy

Team :pink: xx


----------



## bocuma

team :pink:!


----------



## SailorsWife

team blue!!  :blue:


----------



## Eskimobabys

SailorsWife said:


> team blue!!  :blue:

im a navy wife! lol and ur dogg this exactly like my doggie atm lol congrts on tam blue!


----------



## Trying4ababy

Team Yellow (by choice)


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey we are team pink found out last thursday xx


----------



## cho

Just found out im team blue!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## CeriB

Pink lady for us!!


----------



## 2016

Team :blue:

A total shock but :yipee:


----------



## WynterMom

TEAM PINK!! WHOOP WHOOP! Can't wait to see you my October baby!


----------



## wishingforbub

We are team BLUE :)


----------



## Kayley

Team yellow for us - by choice.

Looks like there are more blueys in 2010 so far!


----------



## takingforever

Were on :blue: :) :happydance:


----------



## millsbm89

Pink bump for me!! :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Pink for me!!!


----------



## ctmom

Pink!!:cloud9:


----------



## MissMamma

I'm having a girl...we found out yesterday and are still not over the shock :shock:
:cloud9: she was perfect though and we couldn't be happier..xx


----------



## siobhankerr

*Pink bump for me 
29-11-10*


----------



## Pixelle

Most probably a boy! :)


----------



## vhal_x

Blue bump for me :baby: !


----------



## Sabra

blue for us, we just found out:)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

:pink: for us :cloud9:


----------



## Farie

:pink: for us, due 5th December


----------



## zimsha

*Team BLUE*


----------



## Nut_Shake

Not fair, multiples don't have a straight answer! My bump is pink and blue!!


----------



## heyluu

I just found out on Saturday that I am on Team Pink and Im due December 22 :)


----------



## cotawalls

Team blue for us. Due December 3rd


----------



## Mystique26

Pardon my ignorance. What's a yellow bump?


----------



## Claireyh

We are team blue :blue: 

So pleased to finally know!!

xxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mystique26 said:


> Pardon my ignorance. What's a yellow bump?

Sex of the baby is being kept a secret until the bub is born, or they just don't know the babies sex just yet, hence it being not pink or blue, but yellow :) xx


----------



## hmu04146

Hey Guys my bump is blue and gorgeous! Due 12th December! x


----------



## babyrae

team blueee!!!! =D


----------



## SassySami

team blue :)


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Found out on Friday that we're on team PINK. Baby girl number 2 for us YAY!


----------



## jenimurphy

Team Yellow :) Its so exciting <3 xxx :baby:


----------



## Mystique26

Nut_Shake said:


> Mystique26 said:
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance. What's a yellow bump?
> 
> Sex of the baby is being kept a secret until the bub is born, or they just don't know the babies sex just yet, hence it being not pink or blue, but yellow :) xxClick to expand...

Thanks Nut_Shake, so I'm team yellow then. I cant wait for the 20 week scan to get the gender. :cloud9:


----------



## ladymilly

team blue for us :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## babypoole2010

Team pink for me!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## doodle74

Team Pink for us!


----------



## nicola1076

Im expecting a BOY


----------



## nicola1076

forgot to say am having a BOY in november and it will be my 3rd Boy!


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Big blue bump for us :)


----------



## xLuciax

Team blue for us! were told at private gender scan last weekend  waiting to have it confirmed again in 3 weeks when im 20 weeks


----------



## dollyminxture

Team pink for us :)


----------



## kattsmiles

Precious BLUE bump for me! Couldn't be happier :)


----------



## mayb_baby

:blue: little boy for us xD :)


----------



## xanthe06

Team blue yayayayayayayay


----------



## Lucky.M

:blue: Team blue for me :)


----------



## sar35

Blue for me but due in 2011


----------



## Becky123

Team blue for me but not due till 17th jan 2011 so couldn't answer the poll


----------



## Mystique26

:blue:


----------



## MattsMommy

*Team Blue!!!*


----------



## river_mommy

We are *pinky* and due Jan 2011!!


----------



## crythreetears

Team blue, confirmed today


----------



## jj240_4

Team pink - just what I wanted  x


----------



## BackToBasics

Team Blue. Due in January 2011. <3


----------



## mrskcbrown

Team Yellow


----------



## lovemytwo

im having a girl due dec!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm having a girl due 4th Jan, but technically due in Dec! lol


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

:pink::pink::pink::pink: for me! At our 4d scan it was 'bottoms up!' xx


----------



## lovemy bump

Team Blue for me :happydance:

lil man due 19/12/10


----------



## blessed

Team Pink for us :)


----------



## kazpeza

Pink for me yay but think i shouldnt of posted in this thread as im not till january


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im team pink and rather shocked after 2 boys lol x


----------



## fordy

hmmm i cant vote coz i've already had a baby this year lmfao but anyways we are on team PINK!!


----------



## Disneydancr

But it would be Pink:happydance: Madison Rose is due 1/19/2011! Yay!


----------



## babyboy201220

team blue!


----------



## brunette&bubs

found out today I am TEAM....
:blue: :blue: :blue: :blue:

BUT I am due in 2011.


----------



## momo198

Team Blue!!


----------



## Eltjuh

We just found out we're having a little boy!!! :D


----------



## dd29

well i had my scan today and were on team...................................:blue::blue::blue::blue::yipee:


----------



## sahrene1978

another boy for us.. Team blue it is :)

Sahrene


----------



## claire4291

Hoping for blue! 3 weeks to wait til i find out!
:kiss:


----------



## Nut_Shake

TEAM PURPLE!! So where's my purple poll option?! Lol!!


----------



## heathtreat

Team Blue!


----------



## nadira037

Found out yesterday team :pink: yay!


----------



## princesspie

found out yesterday we are on team PINK!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ddrose

blue...but I was high and all around with my first and I had a boy!


----------



## hunibunihuman

I am team blue


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Team Blue :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby1234

What is team yellow? Not sure?


----------



## sevilla24

firstbaby1234 said:


> What is team yellow? Not sure?

Team yellow is the same as green... means you are not finding out the gender until the baby is born.


----------



## firstbaby1234

sevilla24 said:


> firstbaby1234 said:
> 
> 
> What is team yellow? Not sure?
> 
> Team yellow is the same as green... means you are not finding out the gender until the baby is born.Click to expand...

Ah...I see. Thank you.


----------

